# HARDCORE GROWTH OR GETROPIN



## JAY-EL

Has anyone used or know of anyone that has used Hardcore Growth , Getropin or Pharminex Growth? Just after feed back as these seem to the only ones available in my area and all at good prices so wanted to find before hand if there to good to be true.Have used Jintropin and ansomone before only for a short period whilst dieting and have also used Pharminex gear before with mixed results so was hoping there growth wouldnt be the same. Anyway in advance thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Robsta

If it's proper getropin then it is very good mate.....not too sure about hardcore, I take it's just generic with a labs label on it....


----------



## B-50

hardcore growth lots my mate been using and some of them saying its even better like jintropin

new lab so they wont improve a lot igf is good too


----------



## Robsta

It is more thanl likely just generic blue top gh relabelled mate....


----------



## 3752

if it is a new lab then it is generic GH relabelled as there is no UG lab that has the equipment to produce GH from scratch.....

i started the Getropin on Sunday so will be able to give my opinion in 3months.....

Pharminex is relabelled Generic...


----------



## JAY-EL

Thanks lads!


----------



## Nytol

I thought Pharminex was dead?

As said above on the GH.


----------



## Nytol

Kefei Blues were as good as the Hyge, vial for vial, but I've had other blues which were very weak, but a couple of years back, some which were the best GH I have ever used, so lots of variation among them, so unless you know where they came from, I'd stick to the hyges.


----------



## lostwars

are the hardgore growth hgh yellow tops? sure ive seen these on my travels,just another generic and ive seen them priced the same as jintropin kits so be careful how much you pay

a friend of mine said he thought the ip replica getropin kits were better than the real getropin kits,how crazy is that

just gotta trust youre source i suppose


----------



## bigsteve1974

getropin or hyge seem to be the trusted Gh at the mo...

Steve


----------



## 3752

lostwars said:


> a friend of mine said he thought the ip replica getropin kits were better than the real getropin kits,how crazy is that
> 
> just gotta trust youre source i suppose


did he say how they where better? did he think Getropin was underdosed or the IP ones where overdosed?


----------



## tee123

Hardcore is quality stuff mate try it, too many fake hygetropin's going around right now


----------



## 3752

tee123 said:


> Hardcore is quality stuff mate try it, too many fake hygetropin's going around right now


nice first post....

well Hardcore GH is relabelled generic blue tops so i cannot see it being that great, yes there are some fake Hygetropin around but there is plenty of good Hyge around and Getropin is excellant both are made by Hyge...


----------



## Robsta

I wouldn't say too much fake Hyge is around. Basically a company has split in two, both producing the same product and both claiming validity......However, both contain 8 iu's of GH, so I'd use either tbh....

Please can someone who uses this hardcore stuff explain to me what makes it better than any other generic blue top..I really fail to understand all these people who call it quality, when it's basic chinese generic, just relabelled over here......


----------



## greyjohn

The Hardcore Growth is a very good product, if you are used to the Hygetropin, Ansomone, or Jintropin you would love this stuff. I've tried all and nothing seems to come close to the Hardcore...

Yellow tops with a random label just doesn't do it justice...I swear


----------



## Robsta

So please explain why a relabelled generic gh is better than any other.....I'd be intrigued to know!!???


----------



## pea head

Robsta said:


> So please explain why a relabelled generic gh is better than any other.....I'd be intrigued to know!!???


Maybe they are trying to sell it around there way eh robsta? :whistling:

Or im sure they getting it tested on guinea pigs first,thats all the proof i need to know its better than any other product on the market:lol:


----------



## tommy y

i can guarantee first hand that the hardcore is really good stuff, better than anythin ive used before!!! we had it tested for purity an results were far better than that of others, it really is good stuff!!! to say its just generic an not as good as other products without tryin it seems a little short minded!! anyway i can guarantee results on this stuff, hopefully be able to show you all at next years brit!


----------



## 3752

Tommy please show us the lab test you have to show purity and the lab tests from the other brands to show comparisons...

so lets just assume it is not generic relabelled.....why would this GH be better than any other GH if dosed correctly?

lads GH is GH the only thing that differs is the purity so this leads us onto the claim you made Tommy about purity for purity to be high and better than say Hygetropin/Jintropin which are made by Pharmacy labs in China both with a GMP certificate from the Chinese government to produce and export their GH this Hardcore lab would have to be a pharmacy lab so can you point me to the Labs website or tell me the full name of the company that produces this GH and please do not say Hardcore Labs as that is an underground Lab and there is no way a UGL has the money to buy a Million pounds worth of equipment to produce GH?

i await the tests Tommy to back up your claims


----------



## 3752

greyjohn said:


> Yellow tops with a random label just doesn't do it justice...I swear


so a random label would signify it is relabelled generic?

can you tell us what other brands you have tried?


----------



## Robsta

tommy y said:


> i can guarantee first hand that the hardcore is really good stuff, better than anythin ive used before!!! we had it tested for purity an results were far better than that of others, it really is good stuff!!! to say its just generic an not as good as other products without tryin it seems a little short minded!! anyway i can guarantee results on this stuff, hopefully be able to show you all at next years brit!


sorry, but that is just plain BS.....put these tests up mate, it's obviously generic just re-labelled........why is it different from generic then mate...New chinese lab is it? What's it called.....answer the questions with a lab test and also to show the purty of the others you CLAIM to have tested against....


----------



## Robsta

pea head said:


> Maybe they are trying to sell it around there way eh robsta? :whistling:
> 
> Or im sure they getting it tested on guinea pigs first,thats all the proof i need to know its better than any other product on the market:lol:


mate, I'm all for ug labs, it's all i use....But when some claim to be something they're not as I think in this case, then I get offended that people think I'm so fcukin dumb that I wouldn't know a ug lab re-labelled chinese generic from pharma.......in fact it p1sses me right off....

Unless I'm wrong, in which case I'll hold my hands up and apologise....In fact i hope I am wrong, I could do with some gh from the uk which costs less (hopefully) than the chinese stuff....


----------



## 3752

tommy y said:


> i can guarantee first hand that the hardcore is really good stuff, better than anythin ive used before!!! we had it tested for purity an results were far better than that of others, it really is good stuff!!! to say its just generic an not as good as other products without tryin it seems a little short minded!! anyway i can guarantee results on this stuff, hopefully be able to show you all at next years brit!


 bump for lab test


----------



## tommy y

ok give me some time an i'll get hold of the lab tests an post them, the purity came back at 97%!!! obviously people on here think i'm bull shtting. dont no why i would to be honest, all i was doin is recommending a product. why is everyone on here so negative an wanting to prove people wrong???? its not a competition to see who is right an wrong, i was only saying i have used the hardcore growth and had it tested, wish i hadnt bothered now


----------



## robdog

Ive not used either tbh but people i trust tell me Getropin is very good so thats good enough for me.

Ive never heard of Hardcore so i can comment but i will reiterate(sp) what PSCarb has said that GH is GH.


----------



## bigsteve1974

tommy y said:


> ok give me some time an i'll get hold of the lab tests an post them, the purity came back at 97%!!! obviously people on here think i'm bull shtting. dont no why i would to be honest, all i was doin is recommending a product. why is everyone on here so negative an wanting to prove people wrong???? its not a competition to see who is right an wrong, i was only saying i have used the hardcore growth and had it tested, wish i hadnt bothered now


Would be very interesting to see these results mate.. ive used the Hyge and get and found them both good... using Nordatropin Simplex noiw and nothing comes close to it .... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## Robsta

Tommy. You stated it was purer and better quality than both hygetropin and jintropin. Well I'm not knocking you, but I fail to see how it is better quality as you posted. If indeed it was purer as you say, then I assume the Lab tests on the hyge and Jin confirm this? Also, is it re-labelled generic or not? Or is there a new certified gh manufacturer about? I only ask, not to knock you, but because these are bold claims and I for one am interested in the outcome.


----------



## tommy y

my mate is gonna post tomorro, he knows all the ins an outs of the tests an the lab side of it alot more than i do, hopefully that will back up wat i said!!!


----------



## 3752

tommy there is knocking of you mate you say it has been tested and is 97% pure my issue is whith anyone who says a UGL GH is better than a Pharma lab GH why would it be?? it would only be better if it was overdosed....

when you post the lab test please put the test up from the other brands you mentioned so we can make the comparison you have....do you know what lab the tests where carried out??


----------



## EXTREME

Its possible guys are getting a placebo effect, someone said they'd used one brand when dieting but were grtting better results now with another brand, which would make sense if her isn't dieting now.

There are a certain number of labs able to produce GH, they will produce to a standard to meet the order. If the order is for 4 i.u. bottles thats what they'll make, if its for 6 units thats what they'll make. When it gets to the UK and people decide what they want to call it Hardcore, Pharminex, etc then the integrity of the product will be determined if the lab put on the correct label. By that I mean will they mark a 4 or 6 i.u. bottle as 8 i.u. and charge accordingly as 8 units.

GH is GH, if 2 companys make an 8 unit bottle it should not matter what brands label is on it because its 8 units inside and will ultimately do the same job.


----------



## 3752

tommy y said:


> i can guarantee first hand that the hardcore is really good stuff, better than anythin ive used before!!! we had it tested for purity an results were far better than that of others, it really is good stuff!!! to say its just generic an not as good as other products without tryin it seems a little short minded!! anyway i can guarantee results on this stuff, hopefully be able to show you all at next years brit!


Tommy can you post up these test please?


----------



## Robsta

Paul, I think if this continues to be just hearsay and opinions it should be closed, as with no proof to back these claims up then it is a pointless thread, simply advertising a lab, which tbh I'm not too keen on....


----------



## tommy y

i'll get onto my mate again right now an get him to post!!!!


----------



## 3752

tommy y said:


> i'll get onto my mate again right now an get him to post!!!!


Excellant mate don't forget the tests from the other brands as a comparison as you mentioned...


----------



## greyjohn

Personally I believe that the Hardcore must be overdosed for the results to be so good in comparrison to existing brands. I use the Hardcore and nothing else currently compares. but like Pscarb says, GH is GH, so how do purity levels are of very much the same standard supposedly be better? Only a higher dose can explain this.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Robsta

greyjohn you are full of it, where are the tests saying it's better than other brands....I'm fed up with the tosh coming from all you supporters of a re labelled generic....so

THREAD IS CLOSED....

Paul if you feel you want to open it then go ahead mate, but I can't stand the bullsh1t anymore


----------

